# Aberdeen Hilton Treetops - 7th November 2009



## Jigoku (Sep 15, 2009)

We will be holding a show in Aberdeen on the above date, looking for fighters of all weights. There will be good purses, and top quality trophies available for all fighters. We are mainly looking for Amateur and inexperienced Semi-pro's for our first event. Event will be in a 20ft Ring. The venue is awesome.

You can see the rules at UCS-Promotions

Anyone looking for more information contact

[email protected]

All the best

Nath


----------



## Jigoku (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking for the following fighters;

84kg Semi-Pro (Record 0-1)

110kg Semi-Pro (First Timer)

100kg Semi-Pro (First Timer)

55kg Amateur (Record 1-1)

Good purses for fighters

See the website for more details of the event;

UCS-Promotions Â» Upcoming Events

Nath


----------



## sean94park (Mar 28, 2010)

Jigoku said:


> We will be holding a show in Aberdeen on the above date, looking for fighters of all weights. There will be good purses, and top quality trophies available for all fighters. We are mainly looking for Amateur and inexperienced Semi-pro's for our first event. Event will be in a 20ft Ring. The venue is awesome.
> 
> You can see the rules at UCS-Promotions
> 
> ...


is this event past?


----------



## angeleyez170 (May 3, 2010)

do you know where i can i get tickets to watch this event?


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been 2 the last 2 of these guys events fantastic afternoon of fighting,well worth going 2 see.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Am sure mark or nath will be on soon 2 make the guys aware of when the tickets go on sale 4 this event...as I said in my last post fantastic day...


----------

